# 2011/2012 Long Island Snow Season



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

85 degrees yesterday, but sent out the renewals. Time to get this thread started for the new season.


----------



## ryansplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

Started the same thing last week. I can't believe its that time of the year again


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Same here been at it for a couple weeks already, cant wait for it to snow


----------



## ryansplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

*Looking for Subs*

If anyone in the area is looking for more work for this winter please contact me. Im looking for plows, bobcats, loaders and even shoveling crews. Either shoot me an email at [email protected] or give me a call at 516-578-6812.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

thinking about putting my truck on with the town of smithtown this year.. tired of dealing with people haha.. has anyone done work for them?


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

just watched the weather channel.. they are talking about a nor'easter this weekend?!?!?!?!


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

We are only going to get some rain...snow is north of us.


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

aperfcrcle this will be my second year plowing for the Town of Smithtown and it truly is a great gig you will enjoy it very much. If you have any questions about it let me know.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Sat Night?*

Hi Guys! Hope all had a great summer. Talk about right back to winter! This is nuts, looks like a close call for us, it will be interesting to see what it does tomorrow night. Good Luck if we get any, and be safe.payup


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

weather channel and channel 61 are saying 2-3 tonight... Im torn on whether i should put the sander on... what is everyone thinking?


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Im trying to decide on the same thing, think i will get everything ready to go and wait till tonight to decide, just keep an eye on the temp


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

well you know if you put it on you wont need it, so leave it off lol.

I had a big bid go in literally yesterday and i'm stressing that they're going to go with their last contractor on a quick decision due to this little storm


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

alldayrj;1333452 said:


> well you know if you put it on you wont need it, so leave it off lol.
> 
> I had a big bid go in literally yesterday and i'm stressing that they're going to go with their last contractor on a quick decision due to this little storm


haha very true.. i think im just gonna throw the spreader on..


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ill leave it off till the last minute, been trying to change over to snow here all morning heavy wet flakes with rain right now, I would think if the north wind stays all day into night we might see a sooner change over


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

snoway63;1333455 said:


> Ill leave it off till the last minute, been trying to change over to snow here all morning heavy wet flakes with rain right now, I would think if the north wind stays all day into night we might see a sooner change over


I would wait till the last minute but the way my luck runs i would hook it up and it wouldnt work so hahah


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

If we get what the weather channel says it looks more like a salt event then a plow event to me but we shall see if we get any snow or ice at all.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

no idea we had so many island boys on here. good to know


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Dont know what changed but just got off NOAA and now they are calling for 3-5 where did this come from, anyone else see this


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

2 to 4 possible.
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...et&state=NY&site=OKX&lat=40.8468&lon=-73.1524

i've got buterflies


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

Im putting everything on right now.. Not getting caught with my pants down


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*4-8?????*

Got blade on, came home at 6pm saw my site (Weathertap.com) changed forecast to 4-8? Im thinking north shore is gonna get more than me (Massapequa) we are at 39 degrees. I hate events like this!!!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

the next week has highs near 50 every day, even if we got 2-4, would you plow a storm like this?


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

My trigger is 2" so ya if theres more then 2" down im droppin my blade!


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

same here 2 inch trigger no matter what


----------



## ryansplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

Sanders are in the trucks and my sidewalk crews are on standby. I don't think we are gonna need the blades for this one. This is a good sign for the winter ahead of us!!


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

We shall see.. My nieghbors got scared when they saw me pull my rig up to the top of my driveway haha.. I would love to plow tonight but ill settle for throw some sand! Good luck and be safe if we get anything!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

anyone go out? I didnt see any acumulation


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

*Come On Guys, It's not snow season yet!*

I'm still killing the Stripers out in Montauk. This is fall fishing Season, I'm not pulling the boat until the weekend after Thanksgiving. Then It can snow every day. Thumbs Up


----------



## dependable snow (Oct 13, 2011)

*newbee*

just wanted to introduce myself i am in Nassau south shore second year plower nice to see everybody so friendly and helpful.


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

It's quiet over here on Li huh? Hope it cools off soon, this is just depressing.


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Tell me about it it sucks where are you snow.


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

*It's still Early guys!!!*



bob coco;1334659 said:


> I'm still killing the Stripers out in Montauk. This is fall fishing Season, I'm not pulling the boat until the weekend after Thanksgiving. Then It can snow every day. Thumbs Up


Enjoy the weather while you can, The winter will be here soon enough. The last few years we had snow around Christmas so take the time now to get all your plows and sanders up and ready for the season. I was out fishing again yesterday and hope to get at least one or two more trips before Striper season ends. Oh yeah,Then there's Cod fishing.

LOL, Snow will be here soon enough and you all get a chance to play again and break all your new toys.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Looking good according to Farmer's Almanac...just a waiting game...


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

A lot of fixed price contracts this year. If it does not snow at all, I'll make a killing!


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Keep your eyes for the 7th we may get something keep our fingers crossed


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Looking better looks like the cold air will get here early enough for some snow on thur now just how much


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

From NWS forecast discussion....

IT IS STILL A LITTLE TOO EARLY TO GET SPECIFIC ABOUT SNOWFALL AMOUNTS...BUT A STRIP OF ADVY-LEVEL SNOWFALL LOOKS POSSIBLE FOR THE INTERIOR...WITH LOWER AMTS FOR NYC METRO AND LITTLE IF ANY ACCUMULATION FOR MOST OF LONG ISLAND.

Sounds like a miss. Ocean is still kind of warm for anything much.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I wouldnt trust the NWS the guys i read out do them 99% of the time, the cold air will get here earlier then expected so as long as that plays out we'll be good, just keep our fingers crossed would be nice


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

with the temps. we have been having, I cant see much of anything sticking even if it does happen..


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

check out this site Real Wx Weather great read


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Actually, I've found the NWS technical discussions to be very good. How it gets lost by the time they publish it as a forecast I don't understand.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

you guys still awake around here!?!? looking pretty dismal, not a trace of snow anywhere in the forecast for the next week


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks like nothing for at least another week in a half... Sucks... So much for buying a new snow blower this year. I think I am going to hang my hammock back up in the yard...


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

Ha Ha, I have a brand new 2,600.00 Ariens snowblower, two Pro Plus plows that haven't seen snow yet and I bought a Boss salter that's sitting in my garage. Oh yeah and a skid and a half of salt. LOL 

I bought this all last February to replace my older equipment. Come to think of it, My newest truck hasn't even pushed snow yet either. Well at least it's all paid for. 

Crazy winter, Soon I will be putting the boat back in the water. :laughing:


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

this is pretty dismal. I mean downright depressing. 65 last sat....finally have my ducks in a row this year and then this...Here's to hoping.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

a few possibilities for friday, if the system moves slow enough they are talking about the cold air catching up to it and causing some icing conditions.. wouldn't mind a little salt run. they are also talking about a clipper for Sunday.. we shall see


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Happy New Year!*

Hi Guys, hope all are doing well and had great holiday! This no snow crap is killing me. Boy were we spoiled last few years with early big events. Anyway hopefully soonpayup


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

I hope that February makes everybody smile.
But the waiting is killing me.....


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

Let's hope for some white stuff soon Thumbs Up


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

possibly sunday....?


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

No chance of precipitation....sorry...


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

this blowssssss!!!


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Pulling the BBQ out for the weekend...at least there's Football


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

its snowing, go hook em up! lol


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

????? Have you been drinking again...


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

ooh ooh, 50% chance of rain / snow on Saturday... First time this winter snow may be in the forecast....


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

jjklongisland;1417302 said:


> ????? Have you been drinking again...


Thumbs Up lol but it actually is snowing pretty decent out by me right now


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

Where do you live?


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

i live in kings park


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

40 degrees no snow in Bay Shore


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

just went for a drive to the store.. here in kings park its barely changing over to rain and we have a slushy coating on the roads now.. hmm


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Are you guys going to put your plows on your trucks tomorrow for the Friday night into Saturday storm.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

snowman123;1421583 said:


> Are you guys going to put your plows on your trucks tomorrow for the Friday night into Saturday storm.


I got my plow on and sander on just incase


----------



## snowman123 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am going to put my plow on tomorrow just incase we get some snow.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ill put mine on tommorrow


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

Mine is going on tonight. I have a 1" trigger so I'll be out as soon as I can be. 

Good Luck tonight guys !!!


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll be ready, but we'll see what happens. Town sander woke me up this morning at 5:30, looked outside, barely a dusting. Sander just made another pass by the house about 10 mins ago, guess they're laying a base down for tonite/tomorrow.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

3-5? I'll take it! time to go change the hydro fluid and get ready


----------



## Rumble (Dec 15, 2008)

Ready to go, Just loaded up with salt.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Good Luck!*

Got the blade on, seems weird last time i put it on was Oct 29. Thats weird? Almost 3 mos ago. Looks like a sure 3-5? Good luck guys, we deserve it after waiting this long.payup


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

just got back from getting a new pump for my fisher.. it decided to crap out today.. Had to flush everything out, change the pump and fill it all back up again.. grrr... ready to go now though!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

About to put the boss on, pretty excited haha.

Do we have a directory? I know its a small storm but stuff happens. God forbid any of us has a break down or needs a hand we should start one. 
Rich
516-859-4505
Superduty with a 9' Boss and 2 skid steers if anyone needs some help
mainly in smithtown but willing to travel

**edited for location**


----------



## tjdozerman (Jan 6, 2011)

I will add on my info.

Todd
631-291-5402
F250 8 ft
Ram 3500 9 ft
F800 10 ft and v box

Will help if I can


----------



## cturrisi (Nov 10, 2005)

I will add on my info.

Chris
917-748-7840
Working from Massapequa to Bay Shore
Ram 2500 w/8ft Boss V and sander
Skid steer w/9ft Hiniker V plow
Mini skid steer w/4ft straight plow
Honda HS928 blower 

Will help if I can


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

Here's to hoping guys, best of luck and be safe. See what we get.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i put a solid 12 hours in...its about time the snow hits...i hope you all made somepayup


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

i got 8 plowing and sanding, were going back tomorrow to scrap a little bit


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

5.5hrs of pushin for me. Was a nice easy storm to get back in the rhythm, too bad it doesn't look like anything is on the horizon.


----------



## dependable snow (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey any of you guys using a back drag blade if yes which one if no why.
I have a fisher eight foot HD
thanks
Richie G


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Not a bad storm, glad we finally got some snow. When is the next one!?!?!


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

get ready guys.. this month is going to be a big one.. I feel it..


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'VE been reading the same thing could get something this comming weekend and should get more favorable for us, hope so


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

Let's hope for the best!!! Need some cash!!!


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

i hear ya man.. I am so bored I want to work, its driving me nuts


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

It's a lot different than last year for sure....


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

def. not.. were you around last year chicken king? don't think I saw you.. you a landscaper?


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Im hoping for this storm next monday, we could really use a good 6/8 plus inch storm!


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

I was lurking.. I'm a sub for a landscaper... Do Walgreens lots mostly.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't see anything but 40's+ and rain in the long range, but we all know just how accurate they are!! As long as it doesn't snow next Sunday, I'm good! GO BIG BLUE!!!!


----------



## ryansplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

It doesn't look like anything. Lets hope I'm wrong!


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks like the only snow is going to be in the Midwest


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

Ha...I just put my summer wheels and tires back on. Maybe that will make it snow !!!


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Look, there is still hope!!! Maybe Friday night...


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

We shall see.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

30% is pretty slim.. it will probably change to clear tomorrow..


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

aperfcrcle;1442488 said:


> 30% is pretty slim.. it will probably change to clear tomorrow..


agreed. on the bright side, lets just get the spring work started early


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

changed already, going to be a bust.. what else is new


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Snow comming for the weekend, 2-4 about time


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

ya hopefully.. noaa is saying 1-2 tomorrow night and 1-3 during the day saturday!!


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Snow!!!*

I have a good feeling about this event. I think its gonna throw back moisture once over the ocean......i say 2-4 for coastal areas? payuppayup


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

i'll take it


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Hazardous weather outlook
national weather service new york ny
449 am est fri feb 10 2012

ctz006>008-010>012-nyz078>081-111000-
northern new haven-northern middlesex-northern new london-
southern new haven-southern middlesex-southern new london-
northwestern suffolk-northeastern suffolk-southwestern suffolk-
southeastern suffolk-
449 am est fri feb 10 2012

this hazardous weather outlook is for central and eastern portions
of southern connecticut and long island.

.day one...today and tonight.

Hazardous weather not expected at this time.

.days two through seven...saturday through thursday.

Low pressure passing to the southeast will bring accumulating snow
late tonight into saturday. There is still a 30 percent chance
that this low could bring a significant snowfall of 6 inches to
central and eastern portions of southern connecticut and long
island...especially away from the sound and ocean. There is still
some forecast uncertainty...as a weaker or more offshore low track
would hold snowfall amounts down...while a stronger or closer low
track could bring more snow than forecast.

.spotter information statement...

Spotter activation will likely be needed for reports of changing
precipitation type and/or snowfall late tonight into saturday.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm leaving the plow off for good luck, it always snows the most when I need to hook it up in the dark, in the snow, by myself.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

alldayrj;1444722 said:


> I'm leaving the plow off for good luck, it always snows the most when I need to hook it up in the dark, in the snow, by myself.


Thats what I did last storm as well... Nothing like laying the snow getting the pins to align for us po folks who dont have that fancy wing ding minute plows... lol


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks like the plow tires are going back on tonight....you guys can thank me for putting the summer ones back on after the last storm....that's the reason it snowed. LOL.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks like a very similar pattern as what we had 1/21. We woke up to a light coating Thurs (1/19) then got 5" on Sat 1/21. Yesterday morning I woke up to a light coating and this system looks to be tracking about the same as the last, with only some very minor differences. As long as it doesn't turn into an icy mess, I'll take it. So here's hoping, and good luck boys & girls!


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

I am praying for the white stuff... Without it I am going to have a tough time trying to figure out how I am going to pay for another oil delivery at the house. My plow money pays my heating oil and christmas gifts... so far the christmas gifts are chalked up as a loss, hopefully with another storm I will cover the oil for the rest of year...


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Might have to hurry up and push it....gonna be a high of 40's...


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

don't think anything is going to be sticking.. starting off as all rain and is going to be 40* tomorrow.. probably only going to stick to the grass, im ready to go just incase


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Well this one is officially a bust.


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

:crying:

Maybe next year.....


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

hey, remember when it was suppose to snow today??


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

Went to bed hoping to see white, only to wake up look out the window and decide it's a good day to sleep late....


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

plow on, sleep, plow off, back to sleep. bring on the spring, I'm over this winter


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Unreal!!!*

We cant win! This sucks, got up at 4:30 like a 5 year old on Christmas morning, only to see wet roads and sidewalks!!!! Not looking good guys.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

wow, just got back from band practice and there are literally guys out on sunrise by deer park salting their lots.. i **** you not.. whats even more insane is NYDOT is driving around on the sunken meadow throwing salt to... insane..


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*$$$$$ to burn*

They have to burn up their budget im sure. I saw a NYSDOT Mack on sunrise last night also????


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Memories.....


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

This winter has been...

I know we've had some lame winters, but I don't remember many if any that were this freakin' boring!!


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

A trailing La Nina, a negative artic oscillation and a strong gulf stream will have that effect on winter.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Since we had such a great winter with lots of snow, I picked up another loader...yay


----------

